# Wood



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well yesterday a kid (yes I am 62 and he is 26 and I am his supervisor) I work with came back from his Christmas vacation in Missouri with his folks. I have turned several things for his dad and mom (she like birdhouses) since he would bring me a piece of wood or two whenever he went down there. Well he came back this time with a pickup load of Oak, Cherry, Sycamore, Dogwood, a little walnut and Cedar. I cut yesterday bowl blanks till I thought I would drop and still didn't get it all cut. Anyway I got about 20 bowl blanks out of cherry which will make great salad bowls and still have 11 logs of cherry to cut up. Some big bowl blanks out of oak. A bunch out of the sycamore and still have more to cut up. When he pulled up and said he had a load of wood I figured a couple of logs. When I saw what he had I was like a kid in a candy store. Ought to keep me busy for a day or two.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on your recent haul. Expect to see some great looking projects coming this way. With pics of course.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great pile of wood, where is mine LOL
Cheers
Pete


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice haul Bernie. You must be an OK superviser for him to do that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

With all that wood you will get tired of having to deal with it. Nice guy that I am, I will be happy to send you my shipping address so you can get rid of it... and I wont even charge a disposal fee!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Mike not a chance my friend. That cherry ain't going no where. It never gets old cutting wood. I might get tired but that is what tomorrow is for.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought that I had good friends but nothing like this one of yours Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry he is a good kid. I turned a couple of pens for his dad and a bird feeder, mini birdhouses and ornaments for his mom. Figured I would stay on the good side. One of the pieces of cherry or maybe the sycamore I am going to turn her a full size birdhouse with a removable bottom for cleaning out the old nests in the fall. I will soak it in Thompsons water seal then give it a few coats of marine spar varnish.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Bernie I guess I won't ask. Nice haul you lucky devil.


----------

